# please ID



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

five pictures. Thanks


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Look like should be on cichlids. Mods please move this where it belongs. Sorry


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

That def a happ 44 thick skin a real aggressive victorian im not to shure about the type of mbuna thays there


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

lilnick87 said:


> That def a happ 44 thick skin a real aggressive victorian im not to shure about the type of mbuna thays there


Thanks bro


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

The last fish I would say is an Lab Exasperatus aka Joanjohnsonae. Here is a google image to confirm my thoughts.

http://www.malawi-cichlides.com/poissons/dossier_58_labidochromis+joanjohnsonae.html

The other looks like a Tropheops of some type.

Good luck.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Ralfie Boy said:


> The last fish I would say is an Lab Exasperatus aka Joanjohnsonae. Here is a google image to confirm my thoughts.
> 
> http://www.malawi-cichlides.com/poissons/dossier_58_labidochromis+joanjohnsonae.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Ralfie Boy...


----------

